# Whiplash injury recovery...



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

Note to self - when you fell on the trail on October, and your head snapped back so hard that your helmet hit your back...you REALLY should have seen the doctor especially when your neck started swelling 2 days later. NOT put it off for a solid month because it was just "muscular"...

So, after x-rays, and MRI and injections, I've started PT (over 2 months later), and off the mountain bike until spring. There is a lesson here...so don't be like me if you wind up in a similar situation. I never knew what "whiplash" really is, and it doesn't help that there was an unknown cervical spine arthritis underlying it all. 

Has anyone else here had something similar happen? How long did it take until full recovery? I know we are all different, but it would be nice to hear from another woman mountain biker who has had a similar situation. I doubt that anyone else here would have been foolish enough to ignore it as long as I did :madman:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I've been whiplashed in several car accidents, does that count?

Follow the recommendations of your practitioner. Last time around, I was off the bike for 6 weeks or so. I thought I'd try easy neighborhood rides - flat, no pulling on the bars, short.... and my injury told me otherwise. Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Formica. I've been cleared to ride on the road - and the only thing that is keeping me off the mountain bike, outside of trail conditions, is the danger of re-injury in the same way if I fall wrong on the trail right now. The whiplash did not heal properly, so things are very stiff and painful - PT is working to loosen my neck back up and then strengthen it. Things are responding quickly which proves it isn't the arthritis causing the problem.

Even if I can ride on the road, I am still limited to time and can't do steep climbs - I do listen to my neck and I can tell when it is done. Thankfully I've an upright riding position on the bike I use for the road, none of my bikes have road bars for other reasons...It's been over two months now, but thankfully there is time before spring to get this under control.

Patience, I know, Patience...


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Sounds like you're doing the right thing. Continue with the PT and don't "cheat," even when you feel like you could push it. As athletes we can make ourselves push through pain when we really need to be healing.

It took me about 9 months to recover enough from a broken and dislocated elbow to go back to work as a massage therapist (but I was able to ride much earlier). Because of the ligament and tendon damage, I still have to stretch it out and tend to it; I injured it about 7-8 years ago.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

screampint said:


> broken and dislocated elbow


Eeep...where's that "I'm gonna pass out" icon?

OP: good luck with your healing & definitely take it easy. I have leftovers from a car accidents almost two decades ago that still give me trouble.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am fortunate that I CAN ride, at least on the road, and for that I am thankful. Did a 4 hour hike this afternoon on the mountain bike trails and had a great time - only a couple of painful twinges and I think that is great improvement


----------

